# Проблема с alsa

## GreenDragon

имеем старенький саунд es1869, gentoo 2004.1 и gentoo-dev-sourcess 2.6.7-r7 в котором включена alsa и соответственно выбрана эта звуковушка.

При попытке получить звук - облом.

Посмотрел вывод dmesg там такое:

```

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4 (Mon May 17 14:31:44 2004 UTC).

pnp: Device 00:01.00 activated.

es18xx: PnP manual resources are invalid, using auto config

pnp: Device 00:01.01 activated.

ALSA device list:

  #0: ESS AudioDrive ES1869 at 0x220, irq 5, dma1 1, dma2 3
```

Что можно сделать?

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

посмотри опции PnP в ядре.

Не знаю, поможет это или нет - возможно стоит послать на$$$ alsa, включенную в ядро и собрать alsa-driver.

----------

## Zoltan

 *deadlyFROZEN wrote:*   

> посмотри опции PnP в ядре.
> 
> Не знаю, поможет это или нет - возможно стоит послать на$$$ alsa, включенную в ядро и собрать alsa-driver.

 

Я бы сказал что опции PnP надо смотреть в BIOSе, там видимо назначены какие-то установки (порты, прерывание, которые конфликтуют с чем-то еще).

----------

## GreenDragon

 *Zoltan wrote:*   

>  *deadlyFROZEN wrote:*   посмотри опции PnP в ядре.
> 
> Не знаю, поможет это или нет - возможно стоит послать на$$$ alsa, включенную в ядро и собрать alsa-driver. 
> 
> Я бы сказал что опции PnP надо смотреть в BIOSе, там видимо назначены какие-то установки (порты, прерывание, которые конфликтуют с чем-то еще).

 

Да нет, все прекрасно работало на 1.4 версии, но полетел винт и пришлось переставить, сдуру решил поставить 2004.1 - теперь имеем геморой  :Sad: 

----------

## mitya-ncc

Pnp Os installed в bios'е в каком положении?

Если в on, то надо бы off поставить  :Smile: 

----------

## kesha

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/alsa-guide.xml

в отличии от рекомендаций этого документа, я делал так.

при конфигурации kernel я alsa встроил в ядро. 

далее emerge alsa-utils

потом написал скрипт 

#!/bin/bash

amixer

amixer set Master 100 unmute

amixer set PCM 100 unmute

теперь когда мне нужен звук

я запускаю скрипт и наслаждаюсь музыкой

----------

## GreenDragon

 *kesha wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/alsa-guide.xml
> 
> в отличии от рекомендаций этого документа, я делал так.
> 
> при конфигурации kernel я alsa встроил в ядро. 
> ...

 

Решил, пересобрав ядро с поддержкой алса модулем, затем сборкой alsa-driver сейчас нормально работает.

----------

## kesha

даже emerge alsa-utils 

не пришлось делать ?

после

emerge alsa-drivrs

драйверы сами в автозапуск прописались?

----------

## GreenDragon

 *kesha wrote:*   

> даже emerge alsa-utils 
> 
> не пришлось делать ?
> 
> после
> ...

 

Ну ты шутник,   :Smile: 

естественно пришлось   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kesha

мне кажется шаг emerge alsa-drivers можно было пропустить.

сделать это на уровне ядра, так в системе появляется лишний пакет дублирующий функцию ядра.

еще я хочу обойтись средствами ядра и не ставить ati-drivers?

но это в будущем

----------

## GreenDragon

 *kesha wrote:*   

> мне кажется шаг emerge alsa-drivers можно было пропустить.
> 
> сделать это на уровне ядра, так в системе появляется лишний пакет дублирующий функцию ядра.
> 
> еще я хочу обойтись средствами ядра и не ставить ati-drivers?
> ...

 

Так самое интересное, что emerge alsa-driver взял исходники ядра и перекомпилил их, только после этого заработало. Я сам в общем то удивлен, но факт остается фактом. Чуть освобожусь, попробую поэкспериментировать, благо новое железо со дня на день должно подойти.

----------

## Serj

А можно по-подробнее рассказать как получилось?! 

А то у меня та же железка, таже Генту и тоже ядро, только как я не бился - ничего не вышло. Решил координально - заменой звуковухи.  :Sad: 

----------

## GreenDragon

Можно.

1) Собрал ядро с алсой включенной модулями.

2) собрал алса-утилиты (emerge alsa-utils)

3) собрал alsa-lib (emege alsa-lib)

при этом всем не заработала, тогда сделал

4)  env ALSA_CARDS='es18xx' emerge alsa-driver

5)  update-modules

6) rc-update add alsasound boot

7) /etc/init.d/alsasound start

8.) alsamixer и устанавливаем уровни

Все любимый Therion поет   :Smile: 

----------

## Serj

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

> Можно.
> 
> 1) Собрал ядро с алсой включенной модулями.
> 
> 2) собрал алса-утилиты (emerge alsa-utils)
> ...

 

Спасибо! Я так понимаю, что в ядре дрова, то бишь alsa, древнее...  :Sad: 

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

нифига они не древние

просто их заставить работать сложнее

вообще не надо включать алса в ядро

как и осс

----------

## kesha

скажи пожалуйста, почему не надо алсу включать в ядро,

чем это может отразиться?

в мануале же сказано, что при пересборке ядра необходимо заного собирать дрова алсу. а если в ядре постоянно ковыряешься?

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

 *kesha wrote:*   

> скажи пожалуйста, почему не надо алсу включать в ядро,
> 
> чем это может отразиться?
> 
> в мануале же сказано, что при пересборке ядра необходимо заного собирать дрова алсу. а если в ядре постоянно ковыряешься?

 

Ну... это мое скромное личное мнение. Появилось оно из личного опыта   :Twisted Evil:  да и где-то я мельком видел топик про то, что в ядре алса урезанная и глюкавая

----------

